# Frage zu Illustrator



## Knuffel82 (4. März 2006)

Wie bekomme ich einen PfadA der in der EbeneA abgelegt ist, optisch gesehen hinter einen Pfad B der in der EbeneB abgelegt wurde, während die anderen Pfade in der EbeneA vor denen der EbeneB bleiben sollen?

Beispiel?! 

Ich habe in der Ebene A eine Blume mit Stengel und Blüte(einzelte Pfade od. Gruppen). In der Ebene B habe ich eine andere Blume. Jetzt möchte ich alles zu einem Strauß arrangieren und ein Blatt (PfadA) von BlumeA (EbeneA) vor den Stiel (PfadB) der BlumeB (EbeneB) bekommen.

Wie mach ich sowas?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2006)

Hi,
du must das Blatt entweder in eine neue Ebene über Ebene A kopieren oder es in die Ebene A einfügen. Eine etwas aufwändigere Methode wäre es das Blatt in Ebene A kopieren mit dem Pathfinder Ausschneiden und dann siehst du das Blatt aus Ebene B vor Ebene A. Eine Lösung so wie du sie dir warscheinlich wünscht das man in Ebene B das Blatt vor Ebene A setzen kann gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Sonst wäre der Sinn von ebenen ja auch etwas in Frage gestellt.

Gruß


----------

